# Curly Pink Ivory Bottle Stoppers



## mrcook4570 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## angboy (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, those are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Ligget (Oct 21, 2007)

Fantastic, the pink ivory really compliments the stopper plating. What plating is that anyway Stan?[]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 21, 2007)

These are solid stainless steel - no plating.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Oct 21, 2007)

I like those a lot. Not overturned, not overly flashy, just very tasteful and classy-looking. Good work!


----------



## txbatons (Oct 21, 2007)

Very nice. Good job on all. My fave is the one at 6:00. Sleek and simple looking.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 22, 2007)

Very nice, where did the blanks come from. I've been looking for Curly P.I.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 22, 2007)

They look great Stan!


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 22, 2007)

very nice, pink ivory is a solid seller too!


----------



## byounghusband (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice!!  The one at 4:00 looks very Rose like!!  Do you carve?  Could be a neat idea!!


----------



## louisbry (Oct 24, 2007)

Very pretty. I didn't know pink ivory could look so gooo.  Any issues concerning cracking?


----------



## UKpenmaker (Oct 25, 2007)

Excellent set of stoppers, as mentioned great match with plating.
The colour of them is truly breathtaking[:0]


----------

